# salami/peperami on keto



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

i think these are good things to eat...

how much is too much..i take it 8 peperami's in a day is pushing it a bit...

got a bit of a headache yesterday, could be because of the salt... ?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Calories 126 - Calories from Fat 99

Total Fat 11g

Saturated Fat 4.5g

Sodium 40mg

Total Carbohydrate 0.6g

Dietary Fiber 0g

Sugars 0g

Protein 6.1g


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

k, i know that 6g protein is ok, and 11g fat seems to be ok ?

shed some light on if the calorie number is good please ?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

quartz075 said:


> k, i know that 6g protein is ok, and 11g fat seems to be ok ?
> 
> shed some light on if the calorie number is good please ?


tbh i was surprised at how few calories and how much protein was in it.

4.5g of the fat is saturates... which is about 25% of the reccomended daily allowance (if that is something you follow) So 4 of them and you've already had your saturates for the day.

So its not good fats really but 1 or 2 a day may be ok on a keto depending where the rest of your fats are coming from of course. (peanut butter, ev olive oil etc...?)

As said though, the nutritional info surprised me when i looked it up!


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

ok i need to read up on saturated fats....lol.

anyone know the difference between good fats bad fats and ugly fats ?...

i bought some of that smoked tube cheese which i quite like. also got some spray extra virgin olive oil. might chuck in a burger or sausage here or there..

i was having roasted peanuts but read they have quite a lot of carbs so was thinking twice about that

and i like frankfurters too


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont pay TOO much attention to sat fats when keto. Obviously EFA's would be better, but the fats getting used for energy is used up at a speedy pace, seeing as there's no carbs. Im a sucker for pepperami/salami! BBQ Pepperami with grilled chicken to boost the fats :thumb:


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

remind what efa's are found in....?! is that peanuts and olive oil. cool yep.  peperami's are just so convenient and nice as an instant snack


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

quartz075 said:


> remind what efa's are found in....?! is that peanuts and olive oil. cool yep.  peperami's are just so convenient and nice as an instant snack


Yea, and fish, and Omega eggs etc. I love them, but i havent bought any for a while. Italian salami on the other hand...


----------

